# Tired of Thin



## Durin (Apr 13, 2010)

We FA's live in a world where Women are constantly splashed from print and screen that I could care less about.

I just wish that sometime the Book, Comic Book, TV, Movie sweatheart is one that I could enjoy. 

It just gets old after a while. I would like a fat leading woman.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 13, 2010)

Seriously, why do they keep trying to sell stuff using an image that most people are interested in?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 13, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Seriously, why do they keep trying to sell stuff using an image that most people are interested in?



chicken or the egg?


----------



## Durin (Apr 13, 2010)

I know.

Maybe I am asking too much.

:doh:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 13, 2010)

There are some movies out there with that, A movie I love is called beautiful girls, there is one with Camryn Manheim as a want to be comedian but I cant remember what it is called

It is a real shame but I have noticed a lot more larger people over here making it into the cast of musicals and such as well so mayby the trend is slowly changing

After all Gilmore girls had 1 main character and two sub characters that are BBW's and there are a few on other shows not just as the token fat chicks so whilst progress is extremely slow that is a lot more people than there used to be, change takes time, but hey if someone wanted to make a movie with plus sized chicks that was a great movie I am all for that to


----------



## bigmac (Apr 13, 2010)

The SSBBW actress in the new movie_ City Island _is totally hot!


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 13, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> chicken or the egg?



Chicken force-fed eggs.
You're welcome feeders.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 14, 2010)

Theres a movie called *Phat Girlz * starring Monique as the main character that came out in like 2005-2006.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 14, 2010)

Google "bbw actress" and a few lists pop up. One movie comes to mind that I really liked was "My Big Fat Greek Wedding". Oh, and "Bridget Jones Diary" and its sequel (although the actress gained weight for the film). I also noticed that Bollywood seems to be very size friendly towards their female leads.


----------



## drewedwards (Apr 14, 2010)

There was a plus sized gal on Carnivale that was played for sex appeal.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2010)

Durin said:


> We FA's live in a world where Women are constantly splashed from print and screen that I could care less about.
> 
> I just wish that sometime the Book, Comic Book, TV, Movie sweatheart is one that I could enjoy.
> 
> It just gets old after a while. I would like a fat leading woman.



agreed 100%


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 14, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Theres a movie called *Phat Girlz * starring Monique as the main character that came out in like 2005-2006.




great movie Nutty I had forgotten about that one


and dont forget High School Musical for the younger generation there is a BBW in that who is also a cheerleader!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> great movie Nutty I had forgotten about that one
> 
> 
> and dont forget High School Musical for the younger generation there is a BBW in that who is also a cheerleader!



Oh shoot forgot about that.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 18, 2010)

I would like to see more BBWs in mainstream played for sex appeal. It might help little girls form a more confident self-image and help budding FAs make it through puberty. A guy can dream, can't he? :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 18, 2010)

I know one of the American Soaps had a bbw character and she was with a hottie from memory but couldnt tell you wich one as I dont watch them just saw something about it on oprah or some such one day

wonder if we have any movie makers/scripwriters on here


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I know one of the American Soaps had a bbw character and she was with a hottie from memory but couldnt tell you wich one as I dont watch them just saw something about it on oprah or some such one day
> 
> wonder if we have any movie makers/scripwriters on here



I know we got some artist like Ned and Fish, but i haven't seen any screenwriters


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I know one of the American Soaps had a bbw character and she was with a hottie from memory but couldnt tell you wich one as I dont watch them just saw something about it on oprah or some such one day
> 
> wonder if we have any movie makers/scripwriters on here


That may have been The Young and the Restless. Years ago. I think the character's name was Beth. She was beautiful and hot and married to a hunk (named Brad, I think) but all storylines about her revolved about her insecurity about her size, inability to love herself, and the female bully who tortured her for sport. Also everyone pitied her and she was maybe only a size 12! I stopped watching the show because everything about her was so depressing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

I would be happy to volunteer to be America's BBW femme fatale.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 18, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Google "bbw actress" and a few lists pop up. One movie comes to mind that I really liked was "My Big Fat Greek Wedding". Oh, and "Bridget Jones Diary" and its sequel (although the actress gained weight for the film). I also noticed that Bollywood seems to be very size friendly towards their female leads.


You have got to be joking yeh? Renee Zellweger in Bridget Jone's Diary, in my opinion is no where near BBW proportions!!!!!!


----------



## Tau (Apr 18, 2010)

What I loved bout the fat girl in Highschool Musical is that she becomes head cheerleader. I was like "YAY DISNEY!" Now if only she could have been the one dishy Troy was making eyes at


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 18, 2010)

Tau said:


> What I loved bout the fat girl in Highschool Musical is that she becomes head cheerleader. I was like "YAY DISNEY!" Now if only she could have been the one dishy Troy was making eyes at



Hey but she was in all three movies and they kept making her part a little bigger and for a disney thing that is huge, cause I mean other than a few BHM's Like corey, and stuff you just dont see BBW's in disney things

there is Natalie Drexelle in the Brandy Cinderella but she is an evil step sister so I dont count that lol


----------



## Russ2d (Apr 26, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> chicken or the egg?




Exactly, women are told what to look like and men are told what to look for, and unfortunately too many people these days just can't seem to think for themselves- they obey, conform, and buy on command just to fit in.


----------



## musicman (Apr 26, 2010)

Russ2d said:


> Exactly, women are told what to look like and men are told what to look for, and unfortunately too many people these days just can't seem to think for themselves- they obey, conform, and buy on command just to fit in.




Wow, if that's not an obscure reference to the movie "They Live", then I don't know what is.  

But seriously, I agree with you. People are sheep. It's part of human nature, which I can understand. The problem I have is that most people won't admit they are just following the herd. Instead they feel they have to justify their default "decision", so they mindlessly quote whatever anti-fat rationalizations they hear in the media. This produces a cycle of discrimination and hatred (both self-hatred and hatred of others), which in turn allows other people to cash in on the herd mentality with diet scams and worse. Those who are cashing in have everything to gain from perpetuating the anti-fat message, so the cycle continues...


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 27, 2010)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> You have got to be joking yeh? Renee Zellweger in Bridget Jone's Diary, in my opinion is no where near BBW proportions!!!!!!



I own both movies and I agree, thick maybe but bbw...hell no


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 27, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I know we got some artist like Ned and Fish, but i haven't seen any screenwriters



Hi, screenwriter here! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 27, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> Hi, screenwriter here! :happy:



thinking we should work on creating a movie that is filled with sexy dimms women


----------



## balletguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Durin said:


> We FA's live in a world where Women are constantly splashed from print and screen that I could care less about.
> 
> I just wish that sometime the Book, Comic Book, TV, Movie sweatheart is one that I could enjoy.
> 
> It just gets old after a while. I would like a fat leading woman.



Agreed 100%. Not everyone likes people who look like a skelton.


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 29, 2010)

Durin said:


> We FA's live in a world where Women are constantly splashed from print and screen that I could care less about.
> 
> I just wish that sometime the Book, Comic Book, TV, Movie sweatheart is one that I could enjoy.
> 
> It just gets old after a while. I would like a fat leading woman.



I agree completely, but would be more vehement about it. Imagine turning on the TV to watch a show supposedly depicting American life, where all of the main characters are walking on crutches, or all shouting, or all carrying weapons (no wait... that last one describes half the shows on primetime). Wouldn't people think this is odd, that it simply isn't like real life? 

Yet people accept this bizarre misrepresentation. Super thin people portray a disproportionate number of the people in drama & comedy on TV & film. If you were watching a movie about the 1st world war, you wouldn't accept characters who use hip hop slang: unless of course that's an intentional effect (eg the way they put modern music into _A Knight's Tale_ or _Moulin Rouge_). At one time many of the actors in Hollywood played as if they were on stage (big projected voices), partly because that helped record their voices, partly because it was expected that actors would have that kind of training. And nowadays actors are expected to be superthin and superfit, even though the reality that is depicted is a distorted reality.

The distortion is bad enough when it's just an absence noticed by a horny man, looking for excitement. We're going to complain, the way we get upset if the store runs out of coke or some other consumable product. Boo hoo. But we have such riches. That pales beside the damage on the psyche of people who fail to see THEMSELVES represented. If you go to movies and all you see are buff marines, sexy beach bunnies, rich baby-boomers, token members of a few ethnic groups..then what's left? The almost complete absence of SSBBWs & BHM from any kind of visible public discourse is partly remedied by sites such as this one, where some of us come for a breath of fresh air. It's as if one of the primary colours is simply MISSING. Shit, there's no RED. So we'll make due with the other two. 

The funny thing is almost every really interesting thread on dimensions leads me back to wanting to say THANK YOU to Dimensions for existing. :bow:


----------



## Bafta1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Durin said:


> We FA's live in a world where Women are constantly splashed from print and screen that I could care less about.
> 
> I just wish that sometime the Book, Comic Book, TV, Movie sweatheart is one that I could enjoy.
> 
> It just gets old after a while. I would like a fat leading woman.



I SOOO agree with this statement!!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Apr 29, 2010)

Durin said:


> We FA's live in a world where Women are constantly splashed from print and screen that I could care less about.
> 
> I just wish that sometime the Book, Comic Book, TV, Movie sweatheart is one that I could enjoy.
> 
> It just gets old after a while. I would like a fat leading woman.






Be patient. Fatness is becoming mainstream.

Check out the movie You Don't Mess With the Zohan. Lainie Kazan is in that movie and she is a fine, fat woman.


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's a shame "Samantha Who?" on ABC was cancelled. It starred Christina Applegate and one of her friends was played by Melissa McCarthy (I believe she's Jenny McCarthy's cousin). She also played Sookie on "The Gilmore Girls", though I never watched that show.

Her character in "Samantha Who?" began dating Sam's boss because from the moment he saw her he was in love. It was a cute storyline and I think she's such a cute woman.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 1, 2010)

I can't wait for Drop Dead Diva to come back. I loved the relationship she was starting w/ that lawyer. HE is smokin' HOT :wubu:


----------



## PeanutButterfly (May 6, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I can't wait for Drop Dead Diva to come back. I loved the relationship she was starting w/ that lawyer. HE is smokin' HOT :wubu:




Agreed!! It comes back June 6th and I'm so excited. The lawyer is such a cutie, I believe the same actor was in the Office too :eat2:. 

I'd be interested to see if the actress who plays Jane (I'm blanking on her name) actually retains BBW status as she becomes more famous and hollywood influenced. America Ferrera was my role model for the longest time because she was a big girl and always played rolls that challenged society's view of size. My favorite was her movie "Real Women Have Curves", I just like that she openly embraced her curviness. But lately she's lost so much weight (she's pretty average now, not even really chubby) and while I'm sure she's worked very hard to do it, it's kind of a bummer. This has happened quite a few times with my Hollywood BBW idols...


----------



## Russ2d (May 7, 2010)

PeanutButterfly said:


> Agreed!! It comes back June 6th and I'm so excited. The lawyer is such a cutie, I believe the same actor was in the Office too :eat2:.
> 
> I'd be interested to see if the actress who plays Jane (I'm blanking on her name) actually retains BBW status as she becomes more famous and hollywood influenced. America Ferrera was my role model for the longest time because she was a big girl and always played rolls that challenged society's view of size. My favorite was her movie "Real Women Have Curves", I just like that she openly embraced her curviness. But lately she's lost so much weight (she's pretty average now, not even really chubby) and while I'm sure she's worked very hard to do it, it's kind of a bummer. This has happened quite a few times with my Hollywood BBW idols...




Hollywood hates a womanly woman for a variety of sick reasons and most actresses unfortunately jump through hoops to conform... a wonderful exception I remember was Patricia Arquette who refused to lose weight when told by the producer of Medium to do so

http://www.monstersandcritics.com/p...e_stunned_by_producers_request_to_lose_weight


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 7, 2010)

Russ2d said:


> Hollywood hates a womanly woman for a variety of sick reasons and most actresses unfortunately jump through hoops to conform... a wonderful exception I remember was Patricia Arquette who refused to lose weight when told by the producer of Medium to do so
> 
> http://www.monstersandcritics.com/p...e_stunned_by_producers_request_to_lose_weight


 
Isn't the term 'womanly woman' a redundancy? Or are you suggesting that only fat women are 'womanly'?


----------



## exile in thighville (May 7, 2010)

not every man is manly either


----------



## Russ2d (May 8, 2010)

> Isn't the term 'womanly woman' a redundancy?



No



> not every man is manly



Agreed


----------



## joswitch (May 8, 2010)

PeanutButterfly said:


> Agreed!! It comes back June 6th and I'm so excited. The lawyer is such a cutie, I believe the same actor was in the Office too :eat2:.
> 
> I'd be interested to see if the actress who plays Jane (I'm blanking on her name) *snip*



Brooke Elliott... http://www.google.co.uk/images?um=1...liott&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## GTAFA (May 8, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Isn't the term 'womanly woman' a redundancy? Or are you suggesting that only fat women are 'womanly'?



It may be dependent on context. For me --a person who expects the genders to be different, one from the other--"womanly" means someone who resembles my ideal of woman. When I see the typical female athlete, which is to say a woman with no subcutaneous fat, lots of muscle, and a shape that at first glance is indistinguishable from most men, I am sometimes confused, and see that woman as a man. I am, to be honest, a bit creeped out. I have tried dating thin women and they leave me absolutely cold. 

Womanly may come to mean something else in time, particularly if you extrapolate some current cultural trends. If boys grow up surrounded by hard-bodied girls, and nobody has any fat on their bodies, the notion of what it is to be a man or woman will change. I recall hearing that during the first part of the gay plague --before AIDS had been identified-- I heard that there was a vogue for bears. BHM were seen to be more attractive because thinness was being correlated with the sick people in the gay community. Similarly, in the 19th century there was a kind of mystique attached to the waif-like look of women dying of TB (which suggests a perverse attraction to illness rather than repulsion,... go figure). Even now being an FA is somewhat exceptional. Perhaps the time may come when even being a bit plus-sized doesn't connect any longer with femininity. 

But even should that come to pass (scary thought) some people will reject the norm and be attracted in the opposite direction (like the example in the victorian era). 

What strange times we live in.


----------



## JimBob (May 12, 2010)

There's the excellent webcomic called Intragalactic, where the main character, Capt. Ben Glee, is a sexually voracious, swashbuckling adventure-seeker, and also a BBW, but without making a huge gratuitous thing about it. The author is a female FA who likes that kind of thing. 

















Go check it out!


----------



## Blackjack (May 12, 2010)

JimBob said:


> There's the excellent webcomic called Intragalactic, where the main character, Capt. Ben Glee, is a sexually voracious, swashbuckling adventure-seeker, and also a BBW, but without making a huge gratuitous thing about it. The author is a female FA who likes that kind of thing.



Holy shit, so that's where Stephen Sakurai went! He used to have a webcomic based around BBW way back when, too. Can't remember what it was called, though. Must be like six years since I last checked it out.


----------



## joswitch (May 12, 2010)

JimBob said:


> There's the excellent webcomic called Intragalactic, where the main character, Capt. Ben Glee, is a sexually voracious, swashbuckling adventure-seeker, and also a BBW, but without making a huge gratuitous thing about it. The author is a female FA who likes that kind of thing.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Go check it out!



Oh yes, Intragalactic rules! Buuuut... the author's pseudonym of Steph Cherrywell is misleading - It's one of S. Sakurai's pen-names... And he, is a he... He's done a lot of other stuff over the years, but I won't link it here, cos although it's not hentai and is very much on the silly / satirical side, I'm sure it'd make a lot of peoples heads explode on here, and I can do without the great big fights....

Speaking of heads exploding - I just watched the first two series of the comedy show Gavin and Stacey (or as I think of it: "Nessa and Smithy").... And I bought it partly cos of all the samples played on Radio 1, but let's face it mainly cos of the lovely, talented BBW Ruth Jones character: Nessa - she's a woman in charge of her own sexual destiny, she's been all over the world and taken many lovers, she takes no shit, speaks italian and can drive a truck... :smitten: Of course, some people would call Nessa "trashy"...
Pics in character:





Oh and for the FFAs - there's BHM James Cordon as Smithy too:













James and Ruth actually write the show as well as starring in it! Personally I think it's hella funny and they're both ace, smart and funny and Ruth is "lush" as Nessa would say...
Here they are together, out of character:













A few clips - although I think it's a show that works best in context...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr4zmMfz3pE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhvbEh8Dv5g
And this one with the KFC and the lust is especially awesome  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqIin0KSinE


----------



## joswitch (May 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Holy shit, so that's where Stephen Sakurai went! He used to have a webcomic based around BBW way back when, too. Can't remember what it was called, though. Must be like six years since I last checked it out.



Ah, screw it I'll risk it...
Maybe you're thinking of:
http://creamybeamy.comicgenesis.com/
or
http://muertitos.comicgenesis.com/
or maybe even Flying Suit Reiko! But it looks like Sakurai has decided to pull the archive of that... I didn't think the art on it was that bad! http://www.flyingsuitreiko.com/

Yes, I am a TOTAL web-comic nerd / addict...


----------



## Blackjack (May 12, 2010)

joswitch said:


> or maybe even Flying Suit Reiko! But it looks like Sakurai has decided to pull the archive of that... I didn't think the art on it was that bad! http://www.flyingsuitreiko.com/



THAT'S what it was! I knew it was something Suit something.


----------



## joswitch (May 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> THAT'S what it was! I knew it was something Suit something.



Yeah, his new(er) stuff is even better - check out them archives!


----------

